# Digital Camera



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just after a bit advice, I am going to be looking for a digital camera after christmas, I wont have loads of money probably a max of £150, just wondering if there are any suggestions of a good one I can get for that  

Thanks Emma x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I would strongly recommend any of the Canon Ixus range - here's a link to some on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=canon+ixus

I have the Canon Ixus 750 and have done for a couple of years now - I did a lot of research before buying it and have not lived to regret it. This has now been superceded by the Canon Ixus 950, which is a fraction of the price of what paid for my 'older' model a couple of years ago. It is retailing on Amazon for just under £170, but in my opinion is worth every penny - my mate in Australia bought it about 6 months ago for her trip around Australia and when speaking to her the other week, she's been well happy. I appreciate this is still a little over the top of your budget, but if you can stretch it a bit more, it will be worth it. Failing that, I think the Ixus range in general are all very good.

Have fun!

Love,

Sue

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My husband has a Cannon Ixus (750 I think) as his work's camera and we are also going to be buying ourselves a new one after Christmas and will be getting an Ixus too. They are really very good cameras. 

C~x


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Ditto ditto!!

I love my canon 750, bought it about 3 months ago when it was £184 in John Lewis, saw it last week for £119! I think because the newer model has come out?  I love it though, it has a huge screen which was one of the reasons I bought it, but everything else about it has been fab too. 

Have fun researching!  
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Guess what Father Christmas brought me?  Yep, the Ixus 950   That Amazon price is just to good to miss! 

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Jayne, you jammy devil!  - enjoy, it's a fab camera.... oh and you can do one of those photostitching pics that I did at the Reidies the other week!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Didnt get a choice in what I wanted   DP got me a Kodack c813 with docking station, seems a good little camera but time will tell. Thanks for your help any way


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I that what col got you??


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

one of the things yea, we were talking saying we need one for when baby comes so he decided to get me one


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Aww your spoilt you are   i want a new camra do ya think he will get me 1


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think you got enough


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)




----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this up & see if anyone ha any more reccs as I'm looking for a new camera as well. Would like something with a faster shutter speed as the one I have now takes ages to click when you press the shtter & by that time N has vanished out of shot .

Thanks


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have the same prob with my one,its a good little camers with the docking thingy but you have to get people to stand still for a while otherwise you get a random photo... got lots of great pics of peoples arms and empty chairs at a wedding I went to on sat 

corrina xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

One thing that affects shutter speed is the flash - especially if you have red eye reduction on.... shutter speeds are so much better if flash not used or if just normal flash used.


----------

